# Someone who overcome the disorder?



## Rafael96 (Jan 12, 2016)

Im new in the site there is anyone that can give us some advice? Struggling in here;/


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Rafael,

Detoxing your body from drugs, bad food and unhealthy habits helps. Then work on the mind. Mindfulness, positive outlook and healthy habits such as exercise and diet help. Then start working on the thoughts you have and your self-esteem/confidence.


----------



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

meepie said:


> Hey Rafael,
> 
> Detoxing your body from *drugs*, bad food and unhealthy habits helps. Then work on the mind. Mindfulness, positive outlook and healthy habits such as exercise and diet help. Then start working on the thoughts you have and your self-esteem/confidence.


Do you mean drugs like alcohol, heroin.. or are you implying to prescribed medicine?


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

have a banana


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Anabanana13 said:


> Do you mean drugs like alcohol, heroin.. or are you implying to prescribed medicine?


Drugs like alcohol, yes. Any substance that you use to alleviate your anxiety that may cause more problems. Prescription drugs you can take dependent on what your doctor gives.


----------



## Rafael96 (Jan 12, 2016)

I drink alcohol.. Not daily but i think it helps me at times but i know thats not the way.. Of course not. Am suffering from the disorder almost 2 years and ive only see doctor for about a month and then i quit. With the therapist i believe i will do a proccess!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Rafael96 said:


> I drink alcohol.. Not daily but i think it helps me at times but i know thats not the way.. Of course not. Am suffering from the disorder almost 2 years and ive only see doctor for about a month and then i quit. With the therapist i believe i will do a proccess!


Yeah, dont do drugs, and dont think the therapist will make you a socializing beast, you have to do the work it might help to get things out your chest but besides that dont expect it to be easy (but think it will. Try to have some chat with people or going to a coffe shop and start a small chat «Hows the bussiness today?»


----------



## Rafael96 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah you're right! Its the hard step we all must take..:/ i loose all of my confidence man, now am going to lose my gf who helped me alot. Im **** as ****;/


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on what you feel 
It is very possible to overcome sa.
One step at a time, dont be discouraged by the distance, but take pride in every step you take.
What are the things that bother you the most? You dont have to answer it here, but be aware of them, and then take action.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes, it is possible to overcome social anxiety. In fact, I feel as if I have now been absolved of this disorder now as we speak. It has everything to do with your mind set.


----------



## Rafael96 (Jan 12, 2016)

I cant do it myself right? 
Its that the point of CBT,to change your mindset? Thankyou very much for your answers guys i always wanted to speak with someone who overcome s.a..
Am very very happy for your success congrats!!! ))))


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Rafael96 said:


> I drink alcohol.. Not daily but i think it helps me at times but i know thats not the way.. Of course not. Am suffering from the disorder almost 2 years and ive only see doctor for about a month and then i quit. With the therapist i believe i will do a proccess!


Alcohol is not good, don't do drugs. Improve your diet, do exercise and meditation.
Alcohol, and other drugs can make your anxiety worse and also can have side effects with medicines.


----------



## micky1234 (Feb 6, 2016)

You have to consult with your doctor about your disorder


----------



## Rafael96 (Jan 12, 2016)

My luck is against me.. I broke my leg about a week ago, i have to fix and that problem now;(( im veery depressed since the day i broke it.. i may want a surgery but i can avoid it i think.. Sa and broken bones = it sucksssss for real..


----------

